# Netflix



## Kaellpae (May 20, 2012)

Are there any good fantasy shows or history shows that you've seen on Netflix? I've been looking and haven't found much.


----------



## Devor (May 20, 2012)

_Deadliest Warrior_ is very useful for seeing weapons in action.  They also have the _Tudors_, some of which is good.  _Avatar: Last Airbender_ is probably the best fantasy TV show ever made (the third season is incredible), though some people can't get over that it's a cartoon.  There's _Legend of the Seeker_, which I thought was better quality than the books.  _Xena_ and _Hercules_ are both there.  And of course, there's _Dr. Who_.  All of those are on Netflix.


----------



## Kaellpae (May 20, 2012)

I'd heard from browsing forums that Deadliest Warrior was on there. I think my FiancÃ© has Avatar on our playlist.

Just looked up Legend of the Seeker. I didn't realize they had made the Sword of Truth books into a show! I've enjoyed most of what I've read of the Sword of Truth so far.

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Janga (Jun 8, 2012)

If you like Sci-fi... Battlestar Galactica is an excellent show on Netflix. Also, if you like zombie movies (and who doesnt?) The Walking Dead is a great show on Netflix!


----------

